# Tap handles and stoppers



## spitfire (Apr 20, 2009)

Here are some tap handles I poured and turned as well as some resin and wood blanks. All resin was poured by me. Still working on getting that perfect swirl.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 20, 2009)

Jason,
The colors on the taps are awesome.  The orange is just right. How does the Alumilite take to threading and drilling?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 20, 2009)

It is actually polyester resin. I use an insert drilled into the bottom of the tap for the threads. Drills very well.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 20, 2009)

Those are some great looking items.


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 21, 2009)

Very nice handles. I really like the colors of the first three handles.


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 24, 2009)

jeez, how many taps do you have? 

do you brew beer or did you just make those for others? nice idea, i may have to make a few for myself. i was a little unclear how you screw them on. did you actually tap the hole you drilled or did you drill a hole for a threaded insert?

thanks.


----------



## Manny (Apr 24, 2009)

threads can be bought here. Got it from spits first thread


Manny


----------



## mostangrypirate (Apr 24, 2009)

great looking stuff. try mixing your colors in PAPER cups, add the MEKP and wait for them to thickien up. the paper is sturdy enough to be used as a stopper mold from start to finish. dont let the colors set up too much though or your colors will be folded instead of swirled DAMHIKT. when they are just right, you can toothpick them to perfection.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 24, 2009)

ahoiberg said:


> jeez, how many taps do you have?
> 
> do you brew beer or did you just make those for others? nice idea, i may have to make a few for myself. i was a little unclear how you screw them on. did you actually tap the hole you drilled or did you drill a hole for a threaded insert?
> 
> thanks.




I do brew my own bee, just started a few months ago. I use a threaded insert that is 3/8-16 I got mine from Reid supply.

Jason


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 25, 2009)

spitfire said:


> I do brew my own bee, just started a few months ago. I use a threaded insert that is 3/8-16 I got mine from Reid supply.
> 
> Jason



nice, me too. so have you started kegging yet or just bottling so far?


----------



## Manny (Apr 25, 2009)

Manny said:


> threads can be bought here. Got it from spits first thread
> 
> 
> Manny




woops forgot the link lol


http://www.northernbrewer.com/tap-handles.html


----------



## spitfire (Apr 25, 2009)

I have bottled so far. I am putting together my setup for kegging now. I have the chest freezer, 2 faucet tower, of course plenty of taps  I have a guy who is going to be selling me 2 cornie kegs and a 10# tank and I will b ready to go. Just have to sell some taps so I can get the rest of the supplies. 

How about you? Do you keg? 

I really don't mind bottling and I will continue to do so when I have my kegs setup but it will be from the kegs so I don't have to wait 3 weeks to start drinking them. 

The other night I did my 3rd brew. It is a porter and I am going to add cold brewed coffee and pure vanilla to the secondary. I have high opes for this brew. I will be bottling a nice APA tomorrow with 85 IBU's!!


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 25, 2009)

i'm about at the same stage you are. i've got 2 cornies and just got a 20# co2 tank yesterday. i've got all the line/connections and i'll just do picnic faucets for now until i can find a good freezer or second fridge on craigslist. i agree, i don't mind bottling either and will continue to do so as well. i've got 2 beers ready to go into the kegs, a kolsch that's been aging for a good month or so now and a cream ale.

i just brewed up a belgian strong ale, she's still bubbling away a week later.

that vanilla coffee porter sounds delicious, you'll have to let me know how it turns out. nice work on the apa, that IBU count is out of control! i like hops and all but not THAT much...  cheers man.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 25, 2009)

You will have to let me know what you think of that cream ale. I am doing one as my next brew next weekend. I am going to add a twist to mine.....either strawberry or banana. I am leaning towards banana cream ale right now just because I haven't see a beer like that.


----------



## Jordan303 (May 2, 2009)

Hey im a homebrewer to! More beer sells a bunch of inserts to be used on the taps. Was gonna turn wooden handles but you inspired me! Well in time ofcourse. Very nice work!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 2, 2009)

3/8-16 or 5/8-16?  

I thought that tap handles were 5/8


----------



## spitfire (May 2, 2009)

3/8-16 is the correct size for tap handles. 



maxwell_smart007 said:


> 3/8-16 or 5/8-16?
> 
> I thought that tap handles were 5/8


----------



## spitfire (May 3, 2009)

Here are some more castings that I finished.
Here are a few more tap handles, stoppers, and a mini disc I use for disc golf. All of the are PR.


----------

